# Homes Needed!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i have just found these, thoughti would post incase someone was intrested! 
they are seperate posts!

ANIMALS, PETS NEEDING NEW HOMES

17 Jan:

chesterfield: i have been given a bunny rabbit i cannot give a home to. i need advice on where i can re home it as at the moment the poor thing has very little space and i have very little time i to give him. thank you, sanch x
contact: 07932332698

13 Jan:

shropshire: Rabbits seeking homes, all black . A group of 4 girls all siblings and love to be together if possible if not can go in pairs, males also available in singular and pairs. all between 1 and 3 years old. other animals too seeking homes on the forum crazy4critters - Login 
contact : [email protected]

Manchester: We Found a Rabbit at a bus stop that was left in a box in the rain. We took the rabbit to the RSPCA but to no avail. We cannot afford/commit to any responsibilities associated with pet ownership so we really need help finding someone to take the rabbit off our hands. He is a black dwarf rabbit and he is about 6-8 weeks old.contact: 07981044860

1 Jan. 2010

Gateshead: 
Hi, my rabbit is 6-7 Month old, she is a floppy eared bunny, I need a home for her, I bought her thinking it would be easy, but I dont have that much time to look after her, can you help to re-home her please, thanks leanne.
contact : [email protected]


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

wow whats going on here:

"We Found a Rabbit at a bus stop that was left in a box in the rain. We took the rabbit to the RSPCA but to no avail."

WHAT THE HELL??? How can people be so crewl??!!! Omg i'm sorry but that has just really upset me seeing that! 

Sorry I can't help as there isn't any in my area, just wanted to say how discusted I was after reading that people had just left that poor bunny in the rain :nonod:


----------

